
Microsoft asks Intel to build a 16-core Atom server-chip | WinRumors - eaxitect
http://www.winrumors.com/microsoft-asks-intel-to-build-a-16-core-atom-server-chip/
======
pixdamix
Seamicro is already building servers out of atom chips

<http://www.seamicro.com/>

~~~
eaxitect
I thin having Atom cores for servers is reasonable. Atom cores have enough
power for many company level computing...

~~~
6ren
which means ARM do too, especially Tegra 2 (dual core, 1GHz)

it's possible to recompile server apps for a new architecture - and
theoretically effortless, if running on a VM (e.g. Java, C#) that has been
ported.

ARM chips use much less power per processing throughput, and since power
consumption and heating are serious issue in huge server farms, this seems a
clear opportunity. eg. just googled to find: Calxeda is building a 480 core
ARM server, and claiming x10 cost savings and x10 performance gains. But
sounds like vapourware (and is; doesn't exist yet). <http://www.calxeda.com/>

~~~
eaxitect
I've read many articles about ARM movement onto Non-mobile platforms
(especially for server virtualization). Indeed, power consumption is one of
the biggest problem of today's datacenters. Hence, if we can stack to scale-
out cheap and low power servers like legos, that'd be great...

